# Party in Schwabing 10/22/07 - beewang's excellente adventure 2007 (Day 1)



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

did u get a good deal on LTU?!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Yeah... its alright... $640 RT all inclusive....


----------



## Olin (May 14, 2003)

Hmm.. I live in Schwabing and have my after work beer every day in the Marriott Bar.. 
I suppose you don't want to have someone with you who could stand drinking more beer than Bee can, huh? :angel:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

> I suppose you don't want to have someone with you who could stand drinking more beer than Bee can, huh?


Shhh


----------



## Bostonzguy (Feb 26, 2007)

*22nd*

Figuring out schedules with the wifey but we are staying in the Marriott on the 22nd and could grab drinks. :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Olin said:


> Hmm.. I live in Schwabing and have my after work beer every day in the Marriott Bar..
> I suppose you don't want to have someone with you who could stand drinking more beer than Bee can, huh? :angel:


Hey!! Bring it on Olin!! See ya at the lobby bar at 4:00 PM YOu cannot miss me... I'll be the guy wearing the bright Oregon T-shirt



Bostonzguy said:


> Figuring out schedules with the wifey but we are staying in the Marriott on the 22nd and could grab drinks. :thumbup:


Very well!! See you on the 22nd at the Marriott


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

How many hours does ICE take from FRA to DUS?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mason said:


> How many hours does ICE take from FRA to DUS?


Just a hair over 2 hours from Frankfurt AM Hbf ~ Dussoldorf Hbf. From Dussoldorf Hbf I've gotta switch to the S-bahn for a short 5mins ride to DUS. I'll be at DUS by 8:15 AM

Why do you ask??!!


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Be careful you don't end up on the other side of leopoldstrasse at the krankenhaus instead of the bierhaus!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

whats the krankenhaus?!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

am_ver said:


> whats the krankenhaus?!


:rofl:


----------



## Olin (May 14, 2003)

beewang said:


> Hey!! Bring it on Olin!! See ya at the lobby bar at 4:00 PM YOu cannot miss me... I'll be the guy wearing the bright Oregon T-shirt


Bee, you know what? There are people who have to work at 4:00 p.m.!! 

Normally BMW won't let me out before 6 p.m. And guess why.. Because we are testing a software system that has to be productive in the *US* in March! 

But I'll try to get out a little earlier and join you :thumbup:

BTW: Just tell the guys at the Champions Bar that your drinks are on "Tilly". They all know me. 

Tilly aka Olin


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

X6 baby!! Yeah.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Olin said:


> Bee, you know what? There are people who have to work at 4:00 p.m.!!
> 
> Normally BMW won't let me out before 6 p.m. And guess why.. Because we are testing a software system that has to be productive in the *US* in March!
> 
> ...


I think you will see a lot of people wearing Oregon Ducks shirts that day claiming to be Bee. :rofl:


----------



## Olin (May 14, 2003)

Asteroid said:


> I think you will see a lot of people wearing Oregon Ducks shirts that day claiming to be Bee. :rofl:


 I meant to invite all American ED guys! :thumbup: My pleasure 

BTW of course I know how Bee looks like. He is a celebrity


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I'm bringing my family of 12 ! Thanks


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> I'm bringing my family of 12 ! Thanks


You travel light. :angel:


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

beewang said:


> Hey!! Bring it on Olin!! See ya at the lobby bar at 4:00 PM YOu cannot miss me... I'll be the guy wearing the bright Oregon T-shirt
> 
> Very well!! See you on the 22nd at the Marriott


Bee, knowing that I'm a USC alumni and fan won't cause you to sabatoge my Nav DVD, I hope!


----------



## twtioi (Apr 8, 2007)

*22nd*

My wife and I are landing early on the 22nd...trying to stay awake all day..so let me know if anyone has firm plans on that day/night, we delayed our trip to Lucerne to stay over for the dinner on the 23rd.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

twtioi said:


> My wife and I are landing early on the 22nd...trying to stay awake all day..so let me know if anyone has firm plans on that day/night, we delayed our trip to Lucerne to stay over for the dinner on the 23rd.


Tom, Bee´s plans are pretty firm, 16.00 Uhr at the Marriott. You can take the U-6 from your hotel up to the Marriott. Easy trip.

I´m driving back from Österreich on the 22nd, stopping in Garching to drop off the 535d (Rolf is bringing me back into town), so I may not be there at the beginning but I will be at the Wirthaus on the Leopoldstraße.


----------

